# Stoeger Cougar is back



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Bought a Stoeger Cougar 9mm at Academy on 09/02/11. Felt and shot better than my Glock G19 GEN4. Somehow, after 60 rounds of trouble free shots. I screwed up by putting the recoil incorrectly after cleaning, and it stuck. 

Had to sent it back, did it on 09/14/11, got it back on 09/26/11. Put 150 rounds through without any problems yesterday. I am really impressed with the service that Stoeger (Benelli USA) provided. 

After carefully reading the manual again. It's embarrassed but I have to admit that this malfunction was strictly human error on my part. I am glad that it's over. And very nice knowing that the costumer services is top notch. Now I can highly recommend this brand to anyone. Thanks.

---
James


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

glad you got your gun back and that it was a positive experience for you. 

now sit down and use the manual to field srtip, clean and reassemble the pistol a few times..... i guarantee you have had your WTF? moment, you will never let that happen again.


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> glad you got your gun back and that it was a positive experience for you.
> 
> now sit down and use the manual to field srtip, clean and reassemble the pistol a few times..... i guarantee you have had your WTF? moment, you will never let that happen again.


Yes, I will not let this happen again on my Cougar. Thanks for your support.

Yes, should have done that per your recommendation. Where were you when I needed you? 

The reason I purchased this one was the field strip. Like the push out and flip kind of setups. Not like the G19, was easy sometimes, but when you have a greasy hands, sweaty hands, or when you are tire, not enough strength, the small latch just would not listen to you. Once I had to spend about 15 minutes humiliating myself trying to field strip the G19. Not a good feeling.

--
James


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

chieninhouston said:


> ...... Where were you when I needed you?  ......


i have always been there for you, in the manuals, in the forums, at the gun clubs..... i am as old as time itself and i am called knowledge and those who seek me shall find life and gun reassembly easier.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have always wanted to get myself one of those pistols, but only would trust "word of mouth" results instead of half the crap you see in the advertisements or from a gun store. Now, that gun just went up a few notches on my to get list.:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

Cougar has a fine reputation.

:smt1099


----------



## Gunner4640 (Nov 12, 2011)

Joined yesterday very nice forum. Just bought my cougar and went to shoot yesterday and shot 100 rounds through it worked perfect no problems.Very nice weapon


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunner4640 said:


> Joined yesterday very nice forum. Just bought my cougar and went to shoot yesterday and shot 100 rounds through it worked perfect no problems.Very nice weapon


welcome from southern oregon


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Purchased a Stoeger Cougar at a gun show a week ago. Have not got to the range yet. Looking forward to it.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

love my cougar.... very accurate too... when i heard it was basically a beretta... i jumped on it... with no regrets...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

fast20 said:


> .... when i heard it was basically a beretta...


its based on the beretta 8000 (cougar)..... stoeger is owned by benelli and they are owned by beretta. much the same as when smith & wesson and taurus were both owned by bangor punta and shared designs.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the Cougar.....just havent bought one yet. 

Thay seem to be the kind of gun I like. 

RCG


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

I never knew the Cougar left. tumbleweed I own a 9mm Cougar compact, only difference is the grip is shorter so it uses 13 round mags. Terrific gun everyone should own one. Nice trigger, shoots well, low recoil. It is a winner!


----------

